# Looking for SD Turkey land spring 2009



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

A couple of us are planning a Turkey run thru a couple States next spring. Won't stay long in any one place, maybe a couple days at most. Should only be 2 of us but could be as many as 4. Planning to camp where and when available. Looking for land in the north-eastern part of the state. I can be emailed directly at [email protected] with any proposals or ideas. Thank you. DC


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Are you asking for people to invite you to hunt their land?


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes Bud, we're looking for private land to hunt.


----------

